# Damn ****ing therapist!



## Phobiker (Mar 25, 2009)

I've been to my new therapist this week - the first and the last time!!! This fat ****ing hippie with the big bogey in this nose took the piss outta me! He told me I'll will be nothing with my ****ty school leaving quali. He asked if my SA makes me avoid the dentist and looked at my teeth (I have brown fringes on two teeth but it's from drinking so much coke and no caries). He constantly told me what a loser I am and laughed the whole time! I just wanted to beat him right in the face!!! I'm gonna dump him next week. And I called another therapist yet. I will probably have to wait 'till september but he seems to be pretty good, writes books and stuff. I hope the waiting will be worth next time.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, I'm speechless to hear that therapist acted in such a callous and offensive manner, particularly towards a social phobic!


----------



## Miserable At Best (May 12, 2009)

That pisses me off. Could you contact anyone to let them know he sucks? He really shouldn't be practicing therapy if he is acting like this...


----------



## AmethystDruid (May 11, 2009)

Miserable At Best said:


> That pisses me off. Could you contact anyone to let them know he sucks? He really shouldn't be practicing therapy if he is acting like this...


Agreed, what an unhelpful idiot.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Can you complain to his boss? Therapists like this really shouldn't be practicing medicine.


----------



## Phobiker (Mar 25, 2009)

He's his own boss .


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

hes probably jealous of you!!! tell em to eff off!


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Damn that therapist! :mum How can he understand that the life of an SAer is like this: :lurk.
I would love to sneak up behind him :tiptoe and :twak so that he can :dead. I bet all he does is :blah and make women uke. When he leaves them, they go :yay.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sounds like someone who should be reported to the appropriate governing body, because that is totally unacceptable.


----------



## NYR22 (Mar 21, 2005)

Called you a loser and laughed? Come on. This is a little bit hard to believe.


----------



## Phobiker (Mar 25, 2009)

DepecheEyes said:


> Damn that therapist! :mum How can he understand that the life of an SAer is like this: :lurk.
> I would love to sneak up behind him :tiptoe and :twak so that he can :dead. I bet all he does is :blah and make women uke. When he leaves them, they go :yay.


Haha, that was good! 



NYR22 said:


> Called you a loser and laughed? Come on. This is a little bit hard to believe.


If you think.


----------



## back2life (Feb 27, 2009)

there are academician rigourous therapists, such as to lean on the precision of science, and these ones will be less interested in you. and then there are more creative warm therapists, some of these study social science too, and not just purely scientific "machine" approach to psychology.

if you really feel you need to make a change, write an eloquent letter to their superior, and let it be. change therapist. 

if you want to put your money on moral development and judgement i'd have my money on a warm therapist than a car salesman, but i dont know i could be completely wrong.

ultimately you are the best judge, and i can only give you my anxiety ridden 2 cents which is probably not good advice seein as i should be seeing a counsellor myself hehe.


----------



## Ceilidh (Apr 10, 2009)

DepecheEyes said:


> Damn that therapist! :mum How can he understand that the life of an SAer is like this: :lurk.
> I would love to sneak up behind him :tiptoe and :twak so that he can :dead. I bet all he does is :blah and make women uke. When he leaves them, they go :yay.


lmfao that really made me LOL =))

Anyway, I'm really sorry  he shouldn't be doing this for a living if he makes people feel worse not better :no what an idiot.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

DepecheEyes said:


> Damn that therapist! :mum How can he understand that the life of an SAer is like this: :lurk.
> I would love to sneak up behind him :tiptoe and :twak so that he can :dead. I bet all he does is :blah and make women uke. When he leaves them, they go :yay.


Lol, nice story! Very good use of smilies 

This therapist of yours sounds like someone who writes pop psychology ("10 steps to happiness that don't work at all"). I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't even have a proper diploma.


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

Phobiker said:


> I've been to my new therapist this week - the first and the last time!!! This fat ****ing hippie with the big bogey in this nose took the piss outta me! He told me I'll will be nothing with my ****ty school leaving quali. He asked if my SA makes me avoid the dentist and looked at my teeth (I have brown fringes on two teeth but it's from drinking so much coke and no caries). He constantly told me what a loser I am and laughed the whole time! I just wanted to beat him right in the face!!! I'm gonna dump him next week. And I called another therapist yet. I will probably have to wait 'till september but he seems to be pretty good, writes books and stuff. I hope the waiting will be worth next time.


If that's true that is absolutely appalling behaviour for a therapist.


----------



## shygirl14 (May 23, 2009)

I had a bad expierence with a therapist/pyschologist last year. I mention this to my health insurance and they help me find a different one. My heatlh insurance told me they makes notations on thier records about doctors, and it also helps them becuase they if they get enough bad feed back they can drop the doctor.

I wish you luck with your new therapist

shy


----------

